# systemd in kde

## tornadomig

ciao a tutti!!!

ho voluto provare l'emozione di mettere su kde il systemd ed ora vi scrivo con esso. poiche' come altri sto muovendo i primi passi, mi chiedevo se ho settato giusto e per questo ho dato il comando dmesg.

volevo chiedere a voi, che ne sapete molto piu' di me, potreste dare uno sguardo se va bene? soprattutto alla fine, ci sono delle cose, indica errori che non capisco. vi ringrazio sempre ed ancora!  :Wink: 

```
$ dmesg

[    3.744031] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/66 (SET_XFERMODE skipped)

[    3.806531] scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PIONEER  DVD-RW  DVR-216D 1.07 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.867793] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    3.867795] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    3.868025] sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    4.210017] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    4.560017] ata7: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    4.910012] ata8: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    5.063927] sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    5.064009] sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    5.268880] scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

[    5.397050] GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

[    5.509399] imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

[    5.777702] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.20

[    5.777704] Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

[    5.866323] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.20

[    5.924027] Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.20

[    5.976079] Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.20

[    6.019851] 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

[    6.064413] 3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

[    6.109097] Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

[    6.202249] HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

[    6.340645] Adaptec aacraid driver 1.2-0[30200]-ms

[    6.438406] megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

[    6.439856] megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

[    6.521349] megasas: 06.506.00.00-rc1 Sat. Feb. 9 17:00:00 PDT 2013

[    6.572775] qla2xxx [0000:00:00.0]-0005: : QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.05.00.03-k.

[    6.630558] Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.39

[    6.630560] Copyright(c) 2004-2009 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

[    6.725824] aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

[    6.796692] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    6.796808] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    6.796853] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    6.796932] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    6.798806] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    6.800963] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    6.801094] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    6.801110] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    6.801117] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    6.801129] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

[    6.805020] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    6.805038] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xfbfffc00

[    6.820055] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    6.820078] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    6.820081] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    6.820083] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    6.820085] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.7-gentoo-r1 ehci_hcd

[    6.820087] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.7

[    6.820332] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    6.820337] hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    6.820545] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    6.820554] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    6.820559] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    6.820569] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    6.824459] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    6.824472] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xfbfff800

[    6.840010] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    6.840029] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    6.840032] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    6.840034] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    6.840037] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.7-gentoo-r1 ehci_hcd

[    6.840039] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

[    6.840246] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    6.840249] hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    6.937195] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    6.990726] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    6.990850] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    6.990853] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    6.990860] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    6.990892] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000b800

[    6.990923] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    6.990925] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    6.990927] usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    6.990929] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.7-gentoo-r1 uhci_hcd

[    6.990930] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[    6.991123] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    6.991126] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    6.991320] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    6.991323] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    6.991328] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    6.991360] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000b880

[    6.991386] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    6.991388] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    6.991390] usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    6.991392] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.7-gentoo-r1 uhci_hcd

[    6.991393] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.1

[    6.991566] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    6.991569] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    6.991734] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    6.991737] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    6.991742] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    6.991762] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000bc00

[    6.991788] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    6.991790] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    6.991792] usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    6.991794] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.7-gentoo-r1 uhci_hcd

[    6.991795] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.2

[    6.991963] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    6.991966] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    6.992151] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    6.992153] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    6.992158] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[    6.992179] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x0000b080

[    6.992206] usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    6.992208] usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    6.992209] usb usb6: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    6.992211] usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.7-gentoo-r1 uhci_hcd

[    6.992213] usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    6.992383] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    6.992387] hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    6.992523] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    6.992526] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    6.992531] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

[    6.992559] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000b400

[    6.992585] usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    6.992587] usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    6.992589] usb usb7: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    6.992590] usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.7-gentoo-r1 uhci_hcd

[    6.992592] usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

[    6.992766] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    6.992769] hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    6.992908] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    6.992910] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    6.992916] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

[    6.992936] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000b480

[    6.992962] usb usb8: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    6.992964] usb usb8: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    6.992966] usb usb8: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    6.992968] usb usb8: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.7-gentoo-r1 uhci_hcd

[    6.992969] usb usb8: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

[    6.993148] hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    6.993151] hub 8-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    7.047165] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    7.101480] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    7.101489] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 9

[    7.101658] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[    7.101664] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: irq 47 for MSI/MSI-X

[    7.101669] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: irq 48 for MSI/MSI-X

[    7.101675] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: irq 49 for MSI/MSI-X

[    7.101680] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: irq 50 for MSI/MSI-X

[    7.101787] usb usb9: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    7.101789] usb usb9: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    7.101791] usb usb9: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    7.101793] usb usb9: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.7-gentoo-r1 xhci_hcd

[    7.101794] usb usb9: SerialNumber: 0000:04:00.0

[    7.101973] xHCI xhci_add_endpoint called for root hub

[    7.101974] xHCI xhci_check_bandwidth called for root hub

[    7.102045] hub 9-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    7.102052] hub 9-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    7.102156] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    7.102161] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 10

[    7.104989] usb usb10: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003

[    7.104991] usb usb10: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    7.104993] usb usb10: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    7.104994] usb usb10: Manufacturer: Linux 3.10.7-gentoo-r1 xhci_hcd

[    7.104996] usb usb10: SerialNumber: 0000:04:00.0

[    7.105172] xHCI xhci_add_endpoint called for root hub

[    7.105173] xHCI xhci_check_bandwidth called for root hub

[    7.105238] hub 10-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    7.105248] hub 10-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    7.140019] usb 1-4: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    7.195963] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    7.195965] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    7.303849] usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=0111

[    7.303852] usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    7.303855] usb 1-4: Product: USB2.0-CRW

[    7.303856] usb 1-4: Manufacturer: Generic

[    7.303858] usb 1-4: SerialNumber: 20021111153705700

[    7.305535] usb-storage 1-4:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[    7.305580] scsi8 : usb-storage 1-4:1.0

[    7.339225] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

[    7.339361] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.24.0-ioctl (2013-01-15) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    7.700493] md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

[    7.755784] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[    7.823916] async_tx: api initialized (async)

[    7.990028] raid6: sse2x1    4738 MB/s

[    8.160010] raid6: sse2x2    5794 MB/s

[    8.230016] usb 2-4: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[    8.306604] scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic- Compact Flash    1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[    8.313109] scsi 8:0:0:1: Direct-Access     Generic- SM/xD-Picture    1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[    8.319723] scsi 8:0:0:2: Direct-Access     Generic- SD/MMC           1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[    8.326352] scsi 8:0:0:3: Direct-Access     Generic- MS/MS-Pro        1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[    8.326867] sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[    8.327342] sd 8:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

[    8.327907] sd 8:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

[    8.328403] sd 8:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

[    8.330010] raid6: sse2x4    7925 MB/s

[    8.330013] raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (7925 MB/s)

[    8.330015] raid6: using ssse3x2 recovery algorithm

[    8.332978] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    8.334472] sd 8:0:0:1: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    8.335219] sd 8:0:0:2: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    8.335966] sd 8:0:0:3: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    8.355679] xor: measuring software checksum speed

[    8.380405] usb 2-4: New USB device found, idVendor=0409, idProduct=005a

[    8.380408] usb 2-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    8.380708] hub 2-4:1.0: USB hub found

[    8.380766] hub 2-4:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    8.450007]    prefetch64-sse: 11894.000 MB/sec

[    8.550003]    generic_sse: 10380.400 MB/sec

[    8.550005] xor: using function: prefetch64-sse (11894.000 MB/sec)

[    8.558265] md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

[    8.558267] md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

[    8.558268] md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

[    8.618886] md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

[    8.677010] md: linear personality registered for level -1

[    8.735458] md: multipath personality registered for level -4

[    8.780030] usb 5-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd

[    8.817522] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    8.817524] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    8.817525] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    8.817526] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    8.886178] fuse init (API version 7.22)

[    8.946895] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[    8.946898] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    9.017543] pps_core: LinuxPPS API ver. 1 registered

[    9.017546] pps_core: Software ver. 5.3.6 - Copyright 2005-2007 Rodolfo Giometti <giometti@linux.it>

[    9.018944] PTP clock support registered

[    9.090200] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    9.185813] usb 5-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0a12, idProduct=0001

[    9.185816] usb 5-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    9.185818] usb 5-1: Product: Bluetooth2.1+EDR CLASS1

[    9.460039] usb 5-2: new full-speed USB device number 3 using uhci_hcd

[    9.637798] usb 5-2: New USB device found, idVendor=045e, idProduct=0745

[    9.637801] usb 5-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    9.637804] usb 5-2: Product: Microsoft® Nano Transceiver v2.0

[    9.637806] usb 5-2: Manufacturer: Microsoft

[    9.645178] input: Microsoft Microsoft® Nano Transceiver v2.0 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.0/input/input0

[    9.645372] hid-generic 0003:045E:0745.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Microsoft Microsoft® Nano Transceiver v2.0] on usb-0000:00:1a.2-2/input0

[    9.652469] input: Microsoft Microsoft® Nano Transceiver v2.0 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.1/input/input1

[    9.652724] hid-generic 0003:045E:0745.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft® Nano Transceiver v2.0] on usb-0000:00:1a.2-2/input1

[    9.678028] input: Microsoft Microsoft® Nano Transceiver v2.0 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.2/input/input2

[    9.678413] hid-generic 0003:045E:0745.0003: input,hiddev0,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Device [Microsoft Microsoft® Nano Transceiver v2.0] on usb-0000:00:1a.2-2/input2

[    9.950009] usb 7-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd

[   10.168590] usb 7-1: New USB device found, idVendor=045e, idProduct=028e

[   10.168593] usb 7-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[   10.168595] usb 7-1: Product: Controller

[   10.168597] usb 7-1: Manufacturer: ©Microsoft Corporation

[   10.168600] usb 7-1: SerialNumber: 1464E02

[   10.450009] usb 8-1: new low-speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd

[   10.707061] usb 8-1: New USB device found, idVendor=04d9, idProduct=1702

[   10.707064] usb 8-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[   10.707066] usb 8-1: Product: USB Keyboard

[   10.707068] usb 8-1: Manufacturer:  

[   10.757424] input:   USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb8/8-1/8-1:1.0/input/input3

[   10.757605] hid-generic 0003:04D9:1702.0004: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [  USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1/input0

[   10.847175] input:   USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb8/8-1/8-1:1.1/input/input4

[   10.847378] hid-generic 0003:04D9:1702.0005: input,hidraw4: USB HID v1.10 Device [  USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1/input1

[   11.120011] usb 8-2: new low-speed USB device number 3 using uhci_hcd

[   11.300061] usb 8-2: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c218

[   11.300064] usb 8-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[   11.300066] usb 8-2: Product: Logitech RumblePad 2 USB

[   11.300068] usb 8-2: Manufacturer: Logitech

[   11.332177] input: Logitech Logitech RumblePad 2 USB as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb8/8-2/8-2:1.0/input/input5

[   11.332361] logitech 0003:046D:C218.0006: input,hidraw5: USB HID v1.10 Joystick [Logitech Logitech RumblePad 2 USB] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2/input0

[   11.332368] logitech 0003:046D:C218.0006: Force feedback for Logitech RumblePad/Rumblepad 2 by Anssi Hannula <anssi.hannula@gmail.com>

[   12.210142] usb 2-4.3: new high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci-pci

[   12.320768] usb 2-4.3: New USB device found, idVendor=045e, idProduct=029e

[   12.320771] usb 2-4.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[   12.320773] usb 2-4.3: Product: Xbox 360 HD DVD Memory Unit

[   12.320775] usb 2-4.3: Manufacturer: Microsoft Corporation

[   12.400143] usb 2-4.4: new high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci-pci

[   12.510770] usb 2-4.4: New USB device found, idVendor=045e, idProduct=029c

[   12.510774] usb 2-4.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[   12.510776] usb 2-4.4: Product: Xbox 360 HD DVD Player

[   12.510778] usb 2-4.4: Manufacturer: Microsoft

[   12.511108] usb-storage 2-4.4:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[   12.511191] scsi9 : usb-storage 2-4.4:1.0

[   14.096423] scsi 9:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TOSHIBA  DVD/HD  X807616  MC08 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[   14.099774] sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 15x/15x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[   14.099992] sr 9:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1

[   14.100190] sr 9:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 5

[   19.942204] EXT4-fs (sda3): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities

[   19.942365] EXT4-fs (sda3): couldn't mount as ext2 due to feature incompatibilities

[   19.982884] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   20.982174] systemd[1]: systemd 204 running in system mode. (+PAM +LIBWRAP -AUDIT -SELINUX +IMA -SYSVINIT -LIBCRYPTSETUP -GCRYPT +ACL -XZ)

[   21.015380] systemd[1]: Set hostname to <pc>.

[   22.049766] systemd[1]: Starting Forward Password Requests to Wall Directory Watch.

[   22.049819] systemd[1]: Started Forward Password Requests to Wall Directory Watch.

[   22.049829] systemd[1]: Starting Login Prompts.

[   22.049839] systemd[1]: Reached target Login Prompts.

[   22.049845] systemd[1]: Starting Syslog Socket.

[   22.049878] systemd[1]: Listening on Syslog Socket.

[   22.049885] systemd[1]: Starting Remote File Systems.

[   22.049893] systemd[1]: Reached target Remote File Systems.

[   22.049901] systemd[1]: Starting /dev/initctl Compatibility Named Pipe.

[   22.049920] systemd[1]: Listening on /dev/initctl Compatibility Named Pipe.

[   22.049927] systemd[1]: Starting Delayed Shutdown Socket.

[   22.049944] systemd[1]: Listening on Delayed Shutdown Socket.

[   22.049963] systemd[1]: Starting Arbitrary Executable File Formats File System Automount Point.

[   22.050077] systemd[1]: Set up automount Arbitrary Executable File Formats File System Automount Point.

[   22.050086] systemd[1]: Starting Journal Socket.

[   22.050119] systemd[1]: Listening on Journal Socket.

[   22.085550] systemd[1]: Starting Apply Kernel Variables...

[   22.085977] systemd[1]: Starting Create static device nodes in /dev...

[   22.086293] systemd[1]: Mounted Huge Pages File System.

[   22.086309] systemd[1]: Mounting POSIX Message Queue File System...

[   22.086569] systemd[1]: Starting Journal Service...

[   22.086909] systemd[1]: Started Journal Service.

[   22.086944] systemd[1]: Starting Setup Virtual Console...

[   22.120419] systemd[1]: Started Set Up Additional Binary Formats.

[   22.120443] systemd[1]: Mounted Debug File System.

[   22.121098] systemd[1]: Started Load Kernel Modules.

[   22.121112] systemd[1]: Mounting Configuration File System...

[   22.121455] systemd[1]: Starting udev Kernel Socket.

[   22.121487] systemd[1]: Listening on udev Kernel Socket.

[   22.121535] systemd[1]: Starting udev Control Socket.

[   22.121567] systemd[1]: Listening on udev Control Socket.

[   22.121613] systemd[1]: Starting udev Coldplug all Devices...

[   22.121924] systemd[1]: Starting Dispatch Password Requests to Console Directory Watch.

[   22.121973] systemd[1]: Started Dispatch Password Requests to Console Directory Watch.

[   22.121994] systemd[1]: Mounting FUSE Control File System...

[   22.122308] systemd[1]: Expecting device dev-sda2.device...

[   22.122324] systemd[1]: Mounting Temporary Directory...

[   22.541850] systemd[1]: Starting File System Check on Root Device...

[   22.542169] systemd[1]: Expecting device dev-sda1.device...

[   22.542658] systemd[1]: Started Apply Kernel Variables.

[   22.542746] systemd[1]: Mounted POSIX Message Queue File System.

[   22.542817] systemd[1]: Mounted Configuration File System.

[   22.543282] systemd[1]: Mounted FUSE Control File System.

[   22.752840] systemd-udevd[14914]: starting version 204

[   23.313654] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   23.641406] ACPI: Requesting acpi_cpufreq

[   23.792799] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input6

[   23.792889] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[   23.795074] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input7

[   23.795160] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[   24.080769] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x1067a, pf=0x10, revision=0xa07

[   24.104724] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input8

[   24.110052] firewire_ohci 0000:06:03.0: added OHCI v1.0 device as card 0, 8 IR + 8 IT contexts, quirks 0x80

[   24.132967] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x1067a, pf=0x10, revision=0xa07

[   24.134383] microcode: CPU2 sig=0x1067a, pf=0x10, revision=0xa07

[   24.134734] microcode: CPU3 sig=0x1067a, pf=0x10, revision=0xa07

[   24.135125] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[   24.148231] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[   24.263850] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000400-0x000000000000041f SystemIO conflicts with Region \SMRG 1 (20130328/utaddress-251)

[   24.282527] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[   24.283631] input: Microsoft X-Box 360 pad as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb7/7-1/7-1:1.0/input/input9

[   24.283933] usbcore: registered new interface driver xpad

[   24.345699] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 51 for MSI/MSI-X

[   24.433529] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[   24.540118] systemd-udevd[14942]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp2s0

[   24.630121] firewire_core 0000:06:03.0: created device fw0: GUID 001e8c00017d8745, S400

[   24.713955] hda_intel: Disabling MSI

[   24.978065] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00_set_rt: Info - RT chipset 3572, rev 0221 detected

[   24.979878] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00_set_rf: Info - RF chipset 0008 detected

[   25.021713] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[   25.069317] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[   25.088348] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[   25.120207] systemd-udevd[14928]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp6s2

[   25.534011] Adding 2097148k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2097148k 

[   25.730172] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   25.991242] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp2s0: link is not ready

[   25.991310] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Loading firmware file 'rt2860.bin'

[   26.446201] ATL1E 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: NIC Link is Up <1000 Mbps Full Duplex>

[   26.619969] ieee80211 phy0: rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Firmware detected - version: 0.34

[   26.880179] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp6s2: link is not ready

[   26.880456] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp2s0: link becomes ready

[   27.371038] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[   27.371707] [drm] Initialized nvidia-drm 0.0.0 20130102 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

[   27.371722] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  319.60  Wed Sep 25 14:28:26 PDT 2013

[   28.014716] NVRM: Your system is not currently configured to drive a VGA console

[   28.024008] NVRM: on the primary VGA device. The NVIDIA Linux graphics driver

[   28.033298] NVRM: requires the use of a text-mode VGA console. Use of other console

[   28.042727] NVRM: drivers including, but not limited to, vesafb, may result in

[   28.052324] NVRM: corruption and stability problems, and is not supported.

[   30.394304] systemd-logind[15114]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event7 (Power Button)

[   30.394374] systemd-logind[15114]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event6 (Power Button)

[   97.114371] systemd-journald[14115]: Failed to set ACL on /var/log/journal/f01232a5f29608e209bb2b4c526fc212/user-1000.journal, ignoring: Invalid argument
```

----------

